# just watched this video on google



## Nelco (Jun 9, 2011)

just passing it along..don't know a lot about this yet

[video]http://youtu.be/AfapbKKLRGg[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/9zKXCQpUnMg[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/xj8ZadKgdC0[/video]


----------



## Nelco (Jun 9, 2011)

already have an objective feeling towards what I'm seeing about this 
[video]http://youtu.be/xbI0qPQ6sik[/video]


----------

